# The Haar RTA by MT Essentials



## Rob Fisher

The Haar RTA is a collaboration by Mark Todd in the UK and Van and Del in Croatia! I have high hopes for it because Mark and I have a very similar Vape Style. 




Siam Tips fit like a dream! Major win!



Easy to take apart and assemble!



Popping in a coil is a piece of cake! Really easy!




Wicking is also simple and really hard to cock it up.




22mm so it will fit your older high-end mods as well.




Will vape it for a day or so and come back with my feelings... but I can already say it's going to be a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

@Rob Fisher , what do you think of the silky smooth airflow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> @Rob Fisher , what do you think of the silky smooth airflow?



Just started playing with it but I must say I very impressed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

So nice but if they only left out all the clouds it would have been so much nicer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have polished the Haar a dash... and deep cleaned and rewicked it... This is another chicken dinner RTA! Airflow is on point and flavour is great!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

KZOR said:


> So nice but if they only left out all the clouds it would have been so much nicer.


My donner lewe jy nog @KZOR

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## LeislB

How do you tell if your juice is running low?


----------



## Rob Fisher

LeislB said:


> How do you tell if your juice is running low?



@LeislB there is a small see-through tank section.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Scout Trooper found the Haar on my Desk and radioed in! Luckily his radio's battery was flat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mauritz55

Aggenee Uncle Rob!!me want one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Jawa is checking out the Haar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Haar times two!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mauritz55

Bliksem!!!!!!!!!!
And noggals gold also!
Nee Uncle Rob!now I need one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christo@26

How is the flavour and draw on the Haar?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christo@26 said:


> How is the flavour and draw on the Haar?



Flavour is good. The draw is a little tight for my liking and could do with a dash more air but those that like a restricted DL will like it.


----------

